# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Jesse Jackson:  Trayvon has been resurrected

## Calypso Jones

it's ZOMBIE TIME!!

  nothing.

----------


## Brewski



----------

Calypso Jones (02-26-2014),DonGlock26 (02-26-2014),Perianne (02-26-2014)

----------


## RMNIXON

How many black youth have gunned down blacks in Chicago over the last two years Rev J?

Care to tweet about that!  :Tongue20:

----------

DonGlock26 (02-26-2014)

----------


## Cat

Where is this news story?

----------


## Perianne

The Trayvon story is a hoax.

----------


## Katzndogz

Today is the day the Trayvon Martin family loses their right to sue George Zimmerman in civil court.

----------

GreenEyedLady (02-26-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> Where is this news story?


http://dailycaller.com/2014/02/26/je...jesse-jackson/

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Today is the day the Trayvon Martin family loses their right to sue George Zimmerman in civil court.


really?  Well I'm sure they'll find some other way to milk the money outta their dead son.  Who by the way they did not do right by.   But that's okay. They can mask their irresponsibility by laying it at the door of a white Hispanic.

----------


## Perianne

@Invayne

Is your avatar a picture of you?  I have competition.

----------


## Invayne

> @Invayne
> 
> Is your avatar a picture of you?  I have competition.


I wish!





Um...I mean YES. Yes, it is. ;-)

----------

caroljo (02-27-2014),Perianne (02-26-2014)

----------


## Perianne

> 


lol

----------


## Sheldonna

> it's ZOMBIE TIME!!
> 
> nothing.


I'm trying to picture and imagine Jesse's surprise when.....

after he dies and finds himself in the presence of the Lord God....who is sitting in Judgement....

and probably 'mentioning' how he feels about false prophets and people that lead others astray by pretending to be Christians....lol.

A Kodak moment, no doubt!

----------

Old Ridge Runner (03-22-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

Resurrected? Did they release Trayvon's child porn cell phone pics?

----------


## Rudy2D

> I'm trying to picture and imagine Jesse's surprise when.....
> 
> after he dies and finds himself in the presence of the Lord God....who is sitting in Judgement....
> 
> and probably 'mentioning' how he feels about false prophets and people that lead others astray by pretending to be Christians....lol.
> 
> A Kodak moment, no doubt!


Yeah, gosh--I wonder how he feels about those who mock the death of the lost.

----------


## Sheldonna

How who feels?  Jesse Jackson?  Don't know.  Don't CARE.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> i wish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um...i mean yes. Yes, it is. ;-)


lol!

----------


## Calypso Jones

_When you embrace a certain lifestyle, you become a 2-bit punk in school.
When you become a 2-bit punk in school, you think it’s funny to write “WTF” on someone’s locker.
When you write “WTF” on someone’s locker, you get reported.
When you get reported, you get YOUR locker searched.
When you get YOUR locker searched, they find stolen items and burglary tools.
When they find stolen items and burglary tools, you get a long suspension.
When you get a long suspension, your Mother sends you away for awhile to your father’s little town.
When you are away in your father’s little town, you get bored.
When you get bored, you take long walks through unfamiliar places.
When you take long walks through unfamiliar places, you get spotted and followed by the Neighborhood Watch.
When you get spotted and followed by the Neighborhood Watch, you get pissed.
When you get pissed, you start fighting.
When you start fighting, you start winning and feeling good.
When you start winning and feeling good, you keep pounding.
When you keep pounding, you get shot through the heart by a concealed carry._
_Don’t get shot through the heart by a concealed carry._
_Don’t be a 2-bit punk in school._

----------

Perianne (03-05-2014),sparsely (03-05-2014)

----------


## Dan40

> How many black youth have gunned down blacks in Chicago over the last two years Rev J?
> 
> Care to tweet about that!



*3*

In the W. Palm Beach area, TODAY!

But all by other blacks, so its fine with Jesse and barack.

----------


## Trinnity

Jessie Jackson is a racist and a race pimp. FAIL

----------


## Dan40

Jesse, yew dumazz mofo, traygone beez GONE foevah!

----------


## teeceetx

Jesse Jackass has been, and will always be a large piece of steaming crap.

----------


## Viewpoint



----------

Invayne (03-21-2014)

----------


## Invayne

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Katzndogz

I saw Jesse Jackson up close and personal at breakfast in the Beverly Hilton.   The hotel was racist because his strawberries were bruised and it was a buffet!   There were white people occupying tables and he had to wait five minutes.   He is worse when he hasn't got a camera in his face.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> it's ZOMBIE TIME!!
> 
>   nothing.


JJ's bank account is getting low and he has to rake in a few buck to maintain his life style.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> How many black youth have gunned down blacks in Chicago over the last two years Rev J?
> 
> Care to tweet about that!


If a Black wasn't gunned down by a White person, it isn't his problem.

----------

Invayne (03-22-2014)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> _When you embrace a certain lifestyle, you become a 2-bit punk in school.
> When you become a 2-bit punk in school, you think its funny to write WTF on someones locker.
> When you write WTF on someones locker, you get reported.
> When you get reported, you get YOUR locker searched.
> When you get YOUR locker searched, they find stolen items and burglary tools.
> When they find stolen items and burglary tools, you get a long suspension.
> When you get a long suspension, your Mother sends you away for awhile to your fathers little town.
> When you are away in your fathers little town, you get bored.
> When you get bored, you take long walks through unfamiliar places.
> ...


For a moment I thought he was going to buy his TV service from Direct TV.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> JJ's bank account is getting low and he has to rake in a few buck to maintain his life style.


Sounds about right.  Of course, spending money to help his son's legal case probably set him back quite a bit.  That and sending care packages to him in Federal prison.

----------

Invayne (03-22-2014),Old Ridge Runner (03-23-2014)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> Sounds about right.  Of course, spending money to help his son's legal case probably set him back quite a bit.  That and sending care packages to him in Federal prison.


This show the entitlement attitude of the progressive mind.  Jr. thought that because his father was permitted to get away with his criminal acts, he (Jr.) thought he was entitled to do the same.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Not unusual for rich kids left or right.  OTOH, I do think Jr. has a screw loose, but that doesn't justify what he did.

----------


## Dan40

> Sounds about right.  Of course, spending money to help his son's legal case probably set him back quite a bit.  That and sending care packages to him in Federal prison.


Probably had Jr.'s DNA tested before spending any legal monies, if he did.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Probably had Jr.'s DNA tested before spending any legal monies, if he did.


It's smart for any father to have a paternity test before paying the hospital obstetrician charge much less raise him.

----------

